# Arriving in April



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello all,

Have just joined forum in preparation for arrival in April - I am a mum of 2; 4 year old and 2 year old and moving to Green Community West to join my husband who is currently there. I have just a few questions;
1. When I visited without my children a few weeks ago - A lot of villas/bungalows seemed unoccupied? Is there a big family community? Other mums I might meet up with? Toddler groups etc?
2. The usual...schooling - We went to; Children's Garden and Green Community schools - what are they like? I know many places have huge waiting lists particularly for foundation.
3. I did consider getting a teaching job - but then thought I might offer some after school childcare - eg pick up and do tea etc - Would there be a demand for this? Is it allowed? Do you need a childminding qualification?
3. What activities are there locally for a 4 year old after school? eg football, swimming etc?

Just panicking a bit about the thought of leaving my 'support network' here - hoping to meet other people in a similar situation to me!! Sorry to bombard you with lots of questions - 
Thanks for your help
Becks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Firstly - don't panic! 

There are lots of families in the Green Community & it is very much a family area. You will see empty villas and apartments everywhere these days.

I can't tell you much about schools or childcare, but Sgilli3, the other mod, will no doubt be around later and she is the expert on those areas.

-


----------



## Smiler1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Becks, 
Only just read your post. I've just spent the weekend with my husband viewing properties in Green Community East and will be moving into one in April. We have a 2 year old son and i'm feeling a little anxious about the first few weeks there and leaving my support network here too but it seems like a really lovely place to be with a family. If you fancy meeting up for a playdate let me know. I hope you settle in well. Kirstie


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

There would be a HUGE demand for what you are offering, but I'm not sure of the legalities. I suppose you could make it a private arrangement between you and the person you're helping out, though.


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

*playdate*



Smiler1 said:


> Hi Becks,
> Only just read your post. I've just spent the weekend with my husband viewing properties in Green Community East and will be moving into one in April. We have a 2 year old son and i'm feeling a little anxious about the first few weeks there and leaving my support network here too but it seems like a really lovely place to be with a family. If you fancy meeting up for a playdate let me know. I hope you settle in well. Kirstie


Hi Kirstie - Just returning to Dubai forums - thanks for your post

Yes it would be great to meet up - I have a 2 years old daughter so it could be fun - Are you still in the UK at the moment? 

Good luck - hope to meet you in Dubai?

Becks


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

flossie said:


> There would be a HUGE demand for what you are offering, but I'm not sure of the legalities. I suppose you could make it a private arrangement between you and the person you're helping out, though.


 I think we might need a bigger villa.... and a lawyer.


----------



## Smiler1 (Jan 13, 2009)

bx pat said:


> Hi Kirstie - Just returning to Dubai forums - thanks for your post
> 
> Yes it would be great to meet up - I have a 2 years old daughter so it could be fun - Are you still in the UK at the moment?
> 
> ...


Hi Becks,

That would be lovely to have someone of a similar age for my little boy to play with. 
We're still in the UK at the moment, but fly out at the end of the week - can't wait!! We're spending our first week in a hotel as our house isn't available til April.
I'll be in touch once we've settled in and we can arrange a playdate 
Look forward to meeting up with you
Kirstie


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Smiler1 said:


> Hi Becks,
> 
> That would be lovely to have someone of a similar age for my little boy to play with.
> We're still in the UK at the moment, but fly out at the end of the week - can't wait!! We're spending our first week in a hotel as our house isn't available til April.
> ...



Good luck with it all - My husband is already there living in our house in Green Community West - We fly out on the 23rd/24th April - Look forward to meeting you then.

Becks

P.S will you be working at all? Will your little boy go to Nursery?


----------



## Smiler1 (Jan 13, 2009)

bx pat said:


> Good luck with it all - My husband is already there living in our house in Green Community West - We fly out on the 23rd/24th April - Look forward to meeting you then.
> 
> Becks
> 
> P.S will you be working at all? Will your little boy go to Nursery?


I hope your hubby is enjoying the Green Community so far  Bet you can't wait to join him. Did he come out awhile ago? 

I don't plan to work in Dubai, I have been running my own business for a couple of years and it's been hard work so I fancy abit of a break.... plus we'd like more babies ;-) 
I'd like to put my little one into nursery for a day a week or maybe 2 half days, in the UK we have family close by so he hasn't been to nursery before.

I haven't worked out how to do a personal mail yet on here, i'll have to study it when i've got time!

Have a safe trip out and happy packing


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

Smiler1 said:


> I hope your hubby is enjoying the Green Community so far  Bet you can't wait to join him. Did he come out awhile ago?
> 
> I don't plan to work in Dubai, I have been running my own business for a couple of years and it's been hard work so I fancy abit of a break.... plus we'd like more babies ;-)
> I'd like to put my little one into nursery for a day a week or maybe 2 half days, in the UK we have family close by so he hasn't been to nursery before.
> ...


I think we both sit down at the same time in the evening!  Once you sort the personal mail out - when you are settled - send me a mail and we can arrange meeting up.
Take care and good luck - Becks PS I am sure my hubbie will give you any advice you might need about Green Community - let me know


----------



## andy_amanda (Jan 22, 2009)

*hi*

Hi Becks,

My wife and daughter (20 months) will also be arriving around the end of April and we plan to live in Springs which is quite close, im sure she will have lots of the same questions when she arrives and she will also be looking for other mums and toddlers to spend time with.

Ill forward our email if you would like.

Good luck

Andrew


----------



## bx pat (Mar 7, 2009)

andy_amanda said:


> Hi Becks,
> 
> My wife and daughter (20 months) will also be arriving around the end of April and we plan to live in Springs which is quite close, im sure she will have lots of the same questions when she arrives and she will also be looking for other mums and toddlers to spend time with.
> 
> ...


That sounds great - thanks - Look forward to hearing from you. I am still in the Uk at the moment - dept 24th April - Good luck with your move 2.

Becks


----------

